# Aftermarket Remote Starter



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dont do it.. you're putting the whole cars electrical system at risk. Being a service technician at a Chevy dealership, I can tell you that most techs despise working on vehicles with aftermarket remote starters (or alarms for that matter). Don't take this the wrong way.. just giving the opinion. Just goto your dealership and get it activated the right way.. Good luck.


----------



## SGotam (Jan 5, 2012)

Thx, problem is my dealership does not show any remote starters available in their parts department, I am going to try find out today if I purchase the starter myself if they can install it, don't feel comfortable paying 300 extra for some kid to install it.


----------



## Jethro777 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have installed three different remote starters in all my late model cars with no problem. I am not a professional. If you are uncomfortable with doing it yourself, which is understandable, then go to BestBuy, Ziebart, or any number of car stereo stores to name a few and you can buy and have them install it professionally. There is no affect on your new car warranty if it is done correctly. The dealer will rip you off in my opinion.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jethro777 said:


> I have installed three different remote starters in all my late model cars with no problem. I am not a professional. If you are uncomfortable with doing it yourself, which is understandable, then go to BestBuy, Ziebart, or any number of car stereo stores to name a few and you can buy and have them install it professionally. There is no affect on your new car warranty if it is done correctly. The dealer will rip you off in my opinion.


DO NOT take a newer car to any of these places, you are just asking for trouble. Adding any wiring to the car is just asking for for GM to blame the aftermarket wiring & not cover a fix even when unrelated. Most of these places do not care if they do a quality job & are unfamiliar with any new models. Best buy would be the last place I would take ANYTHING unless I wanted some highschool kid working on my car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

SGotam said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just joined the site after reading up alot on here and needed some help. I bought a 2011 Cruze 1LT without the Remote Start Package (seemed like a complete rip for a 1 way).


Sounds like a great idea to spend $20,000 on a new car & hack into the wiring right away. You do realize that "rip" package is pretty cheap when spread out over the cars payments(don't forget the power drivers seat is much more adjustable/comfortable than the standard seat & is also included in the package). 

I have the factory remote start & in 7,500miles used it a handful of times. Got one of my lowest MPG tanks ever using remote start for a week straight(only ever ran 4-5minutes a day to cool car). 
I may use it a bit more in the winter but even then I keep thinking why burn gas when the car is not moving & I am not even in it. Usually in the winter I clean the snow off the car while it is warming a bit so when I do get in I have some heat so the windows don't fog up, probably just continue with this method & hopefully can get a bit more trade in because of this package down the road.


----------

